

Why PayPal for Business isn't good for business - SRM
https://medium.com/@sammadden/besides-pos-is-paypal-good-for-your-small-business-5b4ceb264ffb

======
dangrossman
"Payment Guarantee": PayPal offers PayPal Seller Protection, a warranty
against chargebacks and other reversals when certain conditions are met, which
virtually no other electronic payment processor offers. It's not good as cash,
but it's better than taking a credit card through anyone else.

"Unpaid Bills": PayPal offers invoicing for free. Unpaid bills don't
disappear, they're tracked and searchable.

"Immediate Cash": Money received through PayPal is spendable immediately, both
online with PayPal payments, and offline with their free debit card. They also
offer automatic daily sweeps to your bank account.

The only thing this post seems to convey is that the author thinks contractors
should prefer cash over PayPal. The POS references are out of place -- service
providers don't buy POS software, they use the invoice button in QuickBooks or
one of the online alternatives.

